# How many miles do you get from a full tank in your Cruze?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO MT runs 400-450 miles per tank in the winter and ~500 in the summer. I fill to the first whole dollar after the first click, which means I put 9 to 11 gallons in depending on how low I ran the tank. [email protected], have you talked to a different dealership - your's is clueless. Also, have you gone through the stickies in our Fuel Economy forum to verify the mechanical, driving environment, and driving style impacts on fuel economy.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> I've got a 2015 Cruze LTZ that is getting horrible gas mileage. On a full tank with everything reset, it reads ~315 miles to a tank of gas.
> 
> I had a 2016 Cruze rental and that car on full reads 410+ miles.
> 
> ...




Hello [email protected], 

Thank you for bringing this to our attention, and we apologize for any dissatisfaction towards your Cruze. We strive to provide you with a vehicle that we hope will exceed your expectations, and take comments like this very seriously. 

In regarding fuel economy, there are many factors that come into play when it comes to MPG. Feel free to check [url]http://goo.gl/apPI2P for more information. However, if you need any additional assistance send us over a private message. We are happy to help in the best way possible. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've got a 2015 Cruze LTZ that is getting horrible gas mileage. On a full tank with everything reset, it reads ~315 miles to a tank of gas.
> 
> I had a 2016 Cruze rental and that car on full reads 410+ miles.
> 
> ...


you have to remember the computer goes by the past driving results. when i went to Tampa and back i was CC at 60 mph, when i got home i refueled a full tank and the computer said DTE 590 vs my usual city driving tank of 400.

dont trust the computer and do your job as the car owner and track fuel by miles and recipes or use the fuelly website


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 2LT with a manual transmission, 440 miles with winter gas, 640 with summer gas. Only use top tier ethanol 91 octane ethanol free gas. And keep my spark plugs clean and gaped property by my specifications.

When I was working as an engineer, was smarter than anyone else. So don't listen to the dumb guys, LOL.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you should only be comparing same car (engine/trans) to your car

go for a four hour drive on the highway and get that baseline

that will be way easier to compare....city driving is gonna be next to impossible to compare

lotsa ppl saying DIC is optimistic on this forum....for my diesel, the DIC is too low


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> you should only be comparing same car (engine/trans) to your car
> 
> go for a four hour drive on the highway and get that baseline
> 
> ...


Same here. in the city its pretty close but mine is on the small low side


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Motorhome holds 110 gallon, boat 36, Supra 18, have two five gallon tanks, and two two gallon tanks.

If I filled all with summer gas, this is 178 gallons, since I use about 10 gallons per week without trips, could siphon this gas for my Cruze, don't use the others in winter months. This would give me an extra four months of summer gas, but also would be a heck of a lot of work.

Besides, I already learned how to enjoy being screwed by the government, in particular, the EPA. Maybe the IRS comes first.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

obermd said:


> My ECO MT runs 400-450 miles per tank in the winter and ~500 in the summer. I fill to the first whole dollar after the first click, which means I put 9 to 11 gallons in depending on how low I ran the tank. [email protected], have you talked to a different dealership - your's is clueless. Also, have you gone through the stickies in our Fuel Economy forum to verify the mechanical, driving environment, and driving style impacts on fuel economy.


I'm going to be going through a different dealership.

I have read some, and understand the impact those have on fuel economy. When we had the loaner, all the circumstances that impact fuel economy were the exact same. So, unless the 2016 has a bigger fuel tank, I'm not sure how it can get over 100 miles more to a tank of gas....considering the exact same circumstances and driving habits.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello [email protected],
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to our attention, and we apologize for any dissatisfaction towards your Cruze. We strive to provide you with a vehicle that we hope will exceed your expectations, and take comments like this very seriously.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll read the link, then get in touch. I just want a dealership to at least entertain the idea that something may be affecting my fuel economy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

NickD said:


> 2012 2LT with a manual transmission, 440 miles with winter gas, 640 with summer gas. Only use top tier ethanol 91 octane ethanol free gas. And keep my spark plugs clean and gaped property by my specifications.
> 
> When I was working as an engineer, was smarter than anyone else. So don't listen to the dumb guys, LOL.


We use top tier gas, and have been putting premium (93) in it since we purchased it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

[email protected], the Cruze will coast seemingly forever when in neutral. Does yours? I asked because Patman had an unresolved issue with fuel economy in his ECO MT (10 MPG lower than mine) and it turned out he had a brake dragging. This won't show in any diagnostics but can be detected by checking each wheel when on a lift.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually that may be a good test for all of us to do if fuel mileage ever drops for no reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

obermd said:


> [email protected], the Cruze will coast seemingly forever when in neutral. Does yours? I asked because Patman had an unresolved issue with fuel economy in his ECO MT (10 MPG lower than mine) and it turned out he had a brake dragging. This won't show in any diagnostics but can be detected by checking each wheel when on a lift.


 I haven't tried it, I'll keep it in mind when giving them ideas that they could look at, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Wow yeah I could see how that might affect efficiency.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> [quote name="Chevy Customer Care" post=2274665]Hello [email protected],
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to our attention, and we apologize for any dissatisfaction towards your Cruze. We strive to provide you with a vehicle that we hope will exceed your expectations, and take comments like this very seriously.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll read the link, then get in touch. I just want a dealership to at least entertain the idea that something may be affecting my fuel economy.[/QUOTE]

Hi [email protected], 

Not a problem! Always happy to help in the best way possible. I can understand how tough diagnosing this situation may be since there are a few factors that can come into play regarding fuel economy. Feel free to reach out with updates or additional questions if needed! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A dragging brake may or may not show in a pull. Patman's car didn't have a noticeable pull to either side but he had a brake dragging all the time.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I get between 400 - 450 on a tank driving about 70-80% city and the rest highway. Summer is usually closer to the upper end of the range and sometimes over. Run 89 or 93 octane with crap ethanol - I wish I could get ethanol free gas. 2011 1lt auto.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> I get between 400 - 450 on a tank driving about 70-80% city and the rest highway. Summer is usually closer to the upper end of the range and sometimes over. Run 89 or 93 octane with crap ethanol - I wish I could get ethanol free gas. 2011 1lt auto.


There are a few ethanol free stations around me but non of them are "top tier" They're all co-op farm gas stations, or janky old gas stations that have no credit card sliders. The few ethanol free stations that do take credit cards, charge an exorbitant price for their gas. 
Shell 93: 1.899/gal 
Mike's Market 87 (ethanolfree): 2.799/gal


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

All I can say is my 2012 Eco usually gets 25-27 mpg city and 39-41 highway. Since my wife drives it 95% of the time and uses nothing but regular unleaded, the cheapest on gasoline row, that's terrific mpg.


----------



## dugoodle (Feb 9, 2016)

Something sounds off. My wife has a 2014 LTZ with under 30,000 miles and it always reads around 450 miles or more per tank.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

